# Heresy Editing Service



## Serpion5

Greetings to all of Heresy`s budding writers, poets and future authors in the making! 

So what to professional writers have that the rest of us are lacking (apart from a book contract of course)? 

The answer is a team of editors to make sure those overlooked spelling mistakes and grammatical errors don`t plague our hallowed works of art! 


And so I bring you: 

_The Heresy-Online Editing Service!_ 

The editing team: 

*Serpion5*
*Bane_of_Kings*
*Worldkiller*
*Dave T Hobbit*
*SGMAlice*

So if you have a work of fiction you would like edited, contact one of us and we will scan through it and ensure that all mistakes are eliminated! :victory: 

Or you can post in this thread the link to your story and one of us will take the job. Thanks! :victory:


----------



## Ambush Beast

Wow, that is really cool.


----------



## Djinn24

Nice idea, hope it comes to fruitation because this could be huge.


----------



## Worldkiller

This is awesome.


----------



## gothik

totally awesome wll done guys


----------



## Mossy Toes

I like this idea very much. I mean, it guarantees that people can get at least one reader for their stories...


----------



## Todeswind

I'd be down for joining the team if you'll have me. I pretty much do it already.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I would like to help, but my schedule is crammed with school and work.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

I would help but sadly, I'm given to flights of fancy/whim/etc. I end up taking a break from sites for months at a time (something older members like Plossy can attest to :biggrin. My proclivity for disappearing means that I wouldn't be able to put the proper work and effort into this as it deserves. However, I will still (off and on, mind, given said flights) offer up any sage advice I can give to any and all who should ask for it. I do applaud this idea though. 

It reminds me of similar work done by myself and a few others in a 'no story left unread/commented on' campaign to ensure that people who took the time to post their stories here had an audience. I believe this would be a good step in the right direction to help budding fanfic writers (like myself :biggrin to improve AND gain encouragement to write. Well done fellas. Well done, indeed.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Boc

Has anyone actually made use of this service yet? I know that I haven't received any requests...


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Eh, I still think it's an excellent idea. While it may not be used now, I see it being quite helpful later on when say Black Library opens up their submission windows next. For the most part, I believe that folks are comfortable with the feedback they receive on their posts. Of course, in saying that I make this effort sound redundant but it's honestly not. There is a vast difference between the avid fanfic writer and those who might want a more in-depth look at their works. 

For that matter, mayhaps a little more pro-active attempt is in order? By actively seeking out folks who are interested in writing (be it for fanfic or something more serious) and improving their writing, you might find more people eventually coming to use the service offered. 

Also, maybe you fine folks should lay out exactly what you're offering here. While the general statement above is quite succinct, perhaps people aren't getting the whole gist of what you mean by offering up these editing services. A well-thought out mission plan that explains just exactly what you will do, what people who use your services will gain and how it will affect their overall writing abilities. Perhaps expanding from just editing to more venues of aid when it comes to writing and all that it encompasses. Of course, such a task would be a bit herculean but it might see more people coming to you fine gents for this admirable service you're offering. 

Well, that's my two cents worth at any rate :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Serpion5

Quite, I knew it would not be a hub of activity, but at the same time as long as those who signed up stay willing down the track then it can stay. 

I still edit on other sites, and even there it is slow finding work.


----------



## Brother Emund

Sounds like a good idea and I will use it. Where's *Adrian*, he's a prolific writer??

_* coughs*_ Eh hum.. did I mention that I am this months featured writer? _*coughs*_
:biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

Brother Emund said:


> Sounds like a good idea and I will use it. Where's *Adrian*, he's a prolific writer??
> 
> _* coughs*_ Eh hum.. did I mention that I am this months featured writer? _*coughs*_
> :biggrin:


Technically, Last Months.


----------



## Ambush Beast

*okay*

I am re-writing a story I did some months back because it sucked upon closer inspection from my now ever growing keen eyes. lol

When I am done with it I will let you know that it has been re-posted and you can do with it what you want. (rubbing hands together maniacally).


----------



## Brother Emund

Serpion5 said:


> Technically, Last Months.


Technically... _'it's oh so last year, darling' _:biggrin:


----------



## Davidicus 40k

I'm a Grammar Nazi, but I need to make sure I'll be able to devote enough time to this. If you guys get held up with work and need someone extra, I'll probably do it.


----------



## Ambush Beast

*Hi*

Hello. I just posted a zombie short on O.Works. If one of you guys want to have a run at it more power to ya. It is called "Moment by moment". Have fun.


----------



## Serpion5

I'll give it a going over later today and return it to you.


----------



## Byrnz

Hi there i was wondering if you guys could give me a hand and run through my prolouge for my story, Adrian had made a start on certain parts but suggested i should come here for a hand, if someone can help fix it where i have gone wrong so i can compare and study what has been changed so that i can see what i was doing wrong and make sure i write the rest of my book with a more enhanced mind on what to do.

The Link to my Prolouge Chapter and the main thread were the rest off my book is going to be posted is - A Sable Swords Novel - The New Era

I would like to thank the one who reviews the start of my story in advance


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Byrnz said:


> Hi there i was wondering if you guys could give me a hand and run through my prolouge for my story, Adrian had made a start on certain parts but suggested i should come here for a hand, if someone can help fix it where i have gone wrong so i can compare and study what has been changed so that i can see what i was doing wrong and make sure i write the rest of my book with a more enhanced mind on what to do.


You have a good beginning there.

I find I pick up ideas more easily by doing rather than watching someone else so I have just rewritten the beginning to show a possible change in style. If I have not explained myself clearly enough, or you would prefer to see a redraft of the entire chapter, let me know and I am happy to work through more.


----------



## Byrnz

hey i managed to follow your advice dave and manage to reformat my text with surprising results i think it reads much smoother and simply better,

if you wouldnt mind just running through it again to check over the reformed version of my prologue ?


----------



## jonileth

I just noticed this thread. I don't know whether this falls in the category of 'editing' per-say, but I would like someone to look over something I've been hacking away at for any errors in form and for readability's sake. I asked my wife, who is a grammar snob, but because she doesn't know as much about WH40K as I do, she's a bit lost when I start throwing out terms. That and I'm not sure if I'm using some of them in their proper context... So yeah, if someone would be willing to help me, I'd love to get it. Thanks muchly.


----------



## Serpion5

jonileth said:


> I just noticed this thread. I don't know whether this falls in the category of 'editing' per-say, but I would like someone to look over something I've been hacking away at for any errors in form and for readability's sake. I asked my wife, who is a grammar snob, but because she doesn't know as much about WH40K as I do, she's a bit lost when I start throwing out terms. That and I'm not sure if I'm using some of them in their proper context... So yeah, if someone would be willing to help me, I'd love to get it. Thanks muchly.


Is this for a Heresy submission or a BL submission?

Also, a simple proofread is similar enough.


----------



## gothik

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105746

any help on this would be appreciated as i want to make it pretty much as good as the Renegades Saga


----------



## jonileth

Serpion5 said:


> Is this for a Heresy submission or a BL submission?
> 
> Also, a simple proofread is similar enough.


Ideally I want to get it written up and prepped for BL submission. With it being something that Heresy inspired me to write, I may just finish it and post it here and work on something else for submission depending on how the mood strikes me.


----------



## Zinegata

Hmmm... any chance of having my story rechecked?

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=104685

I admit it's a bit rushed as my usual editor is not available.


----------



## VixusKragov

Hello! Working on a project I hope to eventually have good enough to be published by BL, and I was wondering if anyone would want to help edit it.I've gotten some help from Dave and others already, but more people might be better just to make sure it's perfect.

Immortal Reaper did some amazing review of it and said he would do more at a later time, but if anyone feels like taking a swing at it, they might find something he missed. Two heads better than one right?


----------



## Serpion5

I am back. 

Jonileth, if you still want me to edit that story for you PM me and we'll work something out.


----------



## JAMOB

This = godsend. I am working on a book that I now have only longhand, as soon as I can get it typed and briefly look over it I will post a link.

*EDIT* Here's the link. I hope its not too long... and thanks in advance.


----------



## Apostle

Thanks to the team for that! It's safe to say thats what I need the most with my writing.


----------



## Cavash

Can the story be half finished or does it need to be completed?


----------



## Serpion5

Completed is better.


----------



## Cavash

Okay, thanks Serpion.


----------



## VixusKragov

If a story is in progress of being written but has a fairly good amount to it already(Around 3,800 words), is it applicable to be reviewed by the generous editing team?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As Serpion5 says completed is better. The usual advice given to writers is to finish their entire first draft before they start the editing process.

Ultimately it would depend on what you were hoping to get from having one of us look it over.


----------



## Boc

As an update: SGMAlice has been added as an editor. Thanks Alice!


----------



## SGMAlice

My Pleasure  I am happy to Help!

Alice


----------



## Myen'Tal

Hello, wondering if there is anyone on the Editing team that can look over one my stories, Numbered Days(http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=123369). I know I'm no where near completing this at the moment, I would just like to take away some pointers on things I maybe doing wrong or don't seem right. 

Any help would be great .


----------

